# Last Minute Trip Anyone ?



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

The Ocean Princess will be sailing from Old Town Marina in OC this Sunday if they can get a few more head to go . They will be fishing the deep water wrecks off of OC for big seabass the main quarry . Huge bluefish can be expected as well . The possibility of nice tilefish makes it interesting as well . There last Weds trip produced quite a few limit catches . I can vouch for this boat as I used to work on it and know the captain well . Here is a pic of Clint from MSSA last week . By the way , the fare is only $ 80.00 for 12 plus hours . You can call Captain Victor Bunting







Any other questions call me at : 443-521-4726 Mike


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is a nice blueline tilefish from the same trip last week :







You need to dress warmly in layers and fowl weather gear is always a good thing to bring just in case it gets a little dicey Feel free to e-mail me or call for more info . He needs 15 head to make it a trip and we've got about 6 or 7 right now . The boat is an 85 footer . Mike 443-521-4726


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Sounds nice. Is he going to be running 
open boat trips or group charter trips?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Open boat , call ahead .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I will be at church Sunday (got to redeem my heathen ways... ) but I wish you guys
the best of luck. I will be out toggin 
tommorow so hopefull I will have a descent
report when I get back.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I know it's last minute but anybody wanna go ? We still need a few more . Mike at 443-521-4726


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

What happened? Did you guys make it out?


----------

